

RedHat announces OpenShift Pricing - FlyingSnake
https://openshift.redhat.com/community/developers/pricing

======
imrehg
They do the performance comparison with Drupal, is that a really good common
measure for that? If you need 3 "gears" to do 15page/s, it kinda feels slow to
me, or maybe I'm too naive and spoiled by Node?

